

"Computational Complexity of Air Travel Planning" - gwern
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.itasoftware.com/en/us/pdf/ComplexityofArlineTravelPlanning_Carl_Sep-03.pdf

======
gwern
some excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/GRbFjgeC...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/GRbFjgeCrAv)

